# Ok here goes.....



## LancashireLass (Jan 26, 2021)

Following my post in the newbies section, I have posted here as a sort of diary for myself because I need to take action.

Type 2, on Metformin, overweight and under-motivated basically sums it up   I have decided that I have to do something because I am really starting to feel my lazyness taking its toll on me and it is all self inflicted!!

I'm not new to diabetes and I used to lurk on this forum years ago, picking up information and advice but never daring to sign up, but now here I am because for whatever reason, I have not been following that advice for a while now.  My food diary started yesterday as did my excercise, which was an approximately 20 minute walk after work....a brisk walk because it was bloody freezing and I couldn't wait to get home!!  But I shall be repeating that again tonight and every night in the hopes of increasing the distance as I progress.  

I'm not sure I will be able to post every day but I will keep this updated because this is my "don't let yourself down again" record to keep me on track, so any additions from you guys would be very much appreciated, particularly because as I type this, it has started to bucket down with rain.....brilliant lol.....now I don't want to go out for a walk BUT I MUST !!!!


----------



## trophywench (Jan 26, 2021)

Sympathies with the rain - but as they say, needs must when the Devil drives!  And also into every life a little rain must fall and here in the UK it always has fallen and always will.


----------



## Vonny (Jan 26, 2021)

Hi @Just.Brew.It, I have to force myself out every afternoon in the cold, wet, ice etc and sometimes I could cry, but I do it anyway. So many sympathies to you and hope you didn't get too wet today. The reason I won't go a day without doing it is that if I give myself licence to not go, it will set a precedent and I may not do it in the future. I know me quite well!   

My morning walk is a different matter. I fall out of bed at 6:30, pull on lots of woolly clothes and get straight out even before coffee. I think my body is in such shock at being treated so rudely than I just go onto autopilot for the morning mile I walk!

Roll on sunshine and warm weather


----------



## LancashireLass (Jan 26, 2021)

Thank you for the support....I needed it!

@trophywench absolutely!! That's one thing we can always rely on is the Great British weather  

@Vonny that's my problem too.....if I make an excuse to not do it once it will become a whole host of excuses and I'll never do it 

So I threw my walking boots on and off I went into the rain, horrible at first but weirdly you kind of stop noticing it after a while. I walked further today so I'm feeling good now after a warm shower and hot drink


----------



## trophywench (Jan 26, 2021)

Good.  It probably takes more effort to put it off than it does to just get on and do it.  Plus you don't get the pleasure of the self satisfaction either!


----------



## zuludog (Jan 27, 2021)

Welcome to the Forum!

I re started my attempts to lose weight back in August 2020, with a weight loss program based on Dr Roy Taylor's book 'Life Without Diabetes' and Exante meal replacement powders and bars
I was fairly successful, going down from about 90kg to about 83kg, and I posted about this a couple of times
Unfortunately, thanks to Christmas and the very cold weather, I relaxed a bit and I crept up to about 86kg, but i'm back on the straight & narrow again

Other members have posted their success with similar schemes
I found two things -

Although I could work out my own diet - indeed I've tried this several times - I found the rigid scheme helped a lot
Besides losing weight my BG & BP were reduced

Last year thanks to the Lockdown I spent most of the time indoors. I tried doing exercises, but without much enthusiasm, so this year I'm determined to get out walking more, even they're fairly short trips
I've got loads of hiking gear, there's really no excuse

A couple of weeks ago, before you joined us, I found Richard Vobes on youTube
He goes on short local walks, chatting as he does so, and shows how you can get interest and exercise even in fairly ordinary surroundings, and is part of my inspiration to get out more


----------



## LancashireLass (Jan 28, 2021)

Thanks for those tips @zuludog 

It's only been a few days but I have been doing my walk every day so I am pleased with that.  My walking used to be much more often because we have a dog, so I used to take her and she was my motivation to get out.  Unfortunately I hurt my shoulder and our dog is a big girl and she pulls like a train sometimes, so at the moment my OH has to take her because she is too strong for me with my gammy shoulder.  I say we walk the dog but in reality, she walks us LOL.  Lockdown was also a big factor for me too - working from home and not being able to go anywhere just made me lazy, no excuses, I just got lazy.

The shoulder is improving though so as soon as I can safely hang on to the hound  we will be back to it three times a day


----------



## Ditto (Feb 2, 2021)

Good luck with your routine. I'm going to try and get back into walking too, starting tomorrow despite the dire weather.  Yes, best to get out before your body realises you're really awake. Fait accompli and stuff. If you have to think about it you don't do it or is that just me? 

I  must check out Richard Vobes, somebody else mentioned him too.


----------



## Vonny (Feb 2, 2021)

Ditto said:


> If you have to think about it you don't do it or is that just me?


Not just you @Ditto!


----------



## Loobyloo (Feb 2, 2021)

I try to walk 3-4 miles a day and standing sheltering in the bushes at the local woods i began to think why do i do this? but got home and tested 4.9 which reminded me why i do it  . @Vonny have you had your review yet and managed to cut your meds?


----------



## Vonny (Feb 2, 2021)

Loobyloo said:


> I try to walk 3-4 miles a day and standing sheltering in the bushes at the local woods i began to think why do i do this? but got home and tested 4.9 which reminded me why i do it  . @Vonny have you had your review yet and managed to cut your meds?


Hi @Loobyloo, yes, down another notch to 36 and had metformin reduced to one a day, so happy with that. Back in 3 months when I might be off them completely! Thanks for asking   

Yes, it's great when you see your hard work paying off isn't it? Makes all the trudging worthwhile


----------



## Loobyloo (Feb 2, 2021)

Vonny said:


> yes, down another notch to 36 and had metformin reduced to one a day, so happy with that. Back in 3 months when I might be off them completely!


Thats fab news well done on the 36!


----------



## LancashireLass (Feb 3, 2021)

Great results @Vonny well done!!

I'm keeping up with the walking despite the horrid weather (ugh!) and I am seeing results.....well more like feeling results really!  My mood is much better than it has been which in turn makes the prospect of walking a muh better one.  I really had to push myself the first couple of days but now I am actually enjoying it  It's also getting easier on the old, tired legs so I have been going further this week than last week and will keep building that up......I really want to get some weight off in time for summer before the shorts come back out!!

I do have a quick question.....is it better to do my walk before or after a meal?  Or does that not really matter?

My current walk is in the evening before we have our meal (after would be too late with the dark nights) but I'm going to be doing more than one walk per day from next week and wasn't sure if I should do this before or after I eat lunch?


----------



## grovesy (Feb 3, 2021)

My personal take on any exercise is to do it when it suits you , as you are more likely to keep it up.


----------



## Loobyloo (Feb 3, 2021)

I agree with Grovesy, do it when you are feeling like it or have the time. I am doing in the afternoons but that's just because that suits me. The timing at the moment depends a lot on the weather and dodging the rain. The mood lifting effects are just another benefit on top of lowering my BG levels. I am even considering a bike in the Summer now, which is something i would never have thought of a year ago as was feeling so bad physically and mentally. Strange really that the terrible news you have Diabetes can change your life for the better in some ways.


----------



## Ditto (Feb 3, 2021)

I walked round Tesco this morning and calling it good. At least I was moving.


----------



## Loobyloo (Feb 3, 2021)

Ditto said:


> I walked round Tesco this morning and calling it good. At least I was moving.


Well they say every little helps


----------



## LancashireLass (Feb 3, 2021)

Loobyloo said:


> I agree with Grovesy, do it when you are feeling like it or have the time. I am doing in the afternoons but that's just because that suits me. The timing at the moment depends a lot on the weather and dodging the rain. The mood lifting effects are just another benefit on top of lowering my BG levels. I am even considering a bike in the Summer now, which is something i would never have thought of a year ago as was feeling so bad physically and mentally. Strange really that the terrible news you have Diabetes can change your life for the better in some ways.


Yeah my timings at the minute revolve around working from home but when the lighter nights set in i'll have a lot more time.  There's some great walking places near us but in the dark, alone = no thanks  

I was considering a bike myself, many moons ago I was quite a good BMX-er and was always on my bike as a kid (I'm a total tomboy!!) so I'd love to get back on a bike again.....I'll have to give it some thought because we have no space indoors to keep a bike - we live in a flat and left outside it would 100% get nicked!


----------



## LancashireLass (Feb 3, 2021)

Also completely off topic but is it possible to change your username here?

Watching TV last night and noticed that someone on one of the bingo ads has the same name as me LOL


----------



## Ditto (Feb 3, 2021)

One of the mods will sort you out @Just.Brew.It but I'm not sure if you can change it. I wanted to change mine I think, but couldn't so I just amended my signature. 

Re a bike back in the day, in my 40s or 50s, I used to hurtle about on Mum's old big wheel ladies bike with the dogs running alongside. Good grief, I can't imagine how I did that now. Sam and Bouncer loved it.


----------



## LancashireLass (Feb 4, 2021)

I think if I tried to take my dog with me when on a bike I would end up arse over tit within minutes!  She would be running under the wheels and everything, total nightmare!!


----------



## Ditto (Feb 4, 2021)

Just.Brew.It said:


> I think if I tried to take my dog with me when on a bike I would end up arse over tit within minutes!  She would be running under the wheels and everything, total nightmare!!


Exactly! I can't imagine it now, but we went hell for leather!


----------



## Deleted member 25429 (Feb 6, 2021)

Our dogs just look at me if they haven’t been taken out at 7 in the morning as if to say if I could use a phone I’d ring the RSPCA great motivation especially when it’s pouring with rain


----------



## LancashireLass (Feb 11, 2021)

Yeah @Freddie1966  ours gives us the RSPCA face too if she doesn't get what she wants  

I've been keeping up with the walking but I have to be honest, I'm finding things quite difficult at the moment.  Not with the walking but just with things in general really, which I suppose everyone is so it seems wrong to moan but I just can't seem to kick this "down" feeling.  I think I mentioned in another thread that I have anxiety, but it is through the roof at the moment and I just don't know what to do.


----------



## Deleted member 25429 (Feb 12, 2021)

Just.Brew.It said:


> Yeah @Freddie1966  ours gives us the RSPCA face too if she doesn't get what she wants
> 
> I've been keeping up with the walking but I have to be honest, I'm finding things quite difficult at the moment.  Not with the walking but just with things in general really, which I suppose everyone is so it seems wrong to moan but I just can't seem to kick this "down" feeling.  I think I mentioned in another thread that I have anxiety, but it is through the roof at the moment and I just don't know what to





Just.Brew.It said:


> Yeah @Freddie1966  ours gives us the RSPCA face too if she doesn't get what she wants
> 
> I've been keeping up with the walking but I have to be honest, I'm finding things quite difficult at the moment.  Not with the walking but just with things in general really, which I suppose everyone is so it seems wrong to moan but I just can't seem to kick this "down" feeling.  I think I mentioned in another thread that I have anxiety, but it is through the roof at the moment and I just don't know what to do.


I have experienced days like this so hard to pick yourself up and get on with it . Every time they extend lockdown it makes it harder as my main hope is that very soon I can actually see my son and daughter .


----------



## EllsBells (Feb 12, 2021)

Just.Brew.It said:


> Yeah @Freddie1966  ours gives us the RSPCA face too if she doesn't get what she wants
> 
> I've been keeping up with the walking but I have to be honest, I'm finding things quite difficult at the moment.  Not with the walking but just with things in general really, which I suppose everyone is so it seems wrong to moan but I just can't seem to kick this "down" feeling.  I think I mentioned in another thread that I have anxiety, but it is through the roof at the moment and I just don't know what to do.


It's not fun, is it. Is NHS talking therapies something you might consider? You can be referred by the GP or self-refer. The link is: https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/stress-anxiety-depression/free-therapy-or-counselling/

The hardest step is acknowledging that you are struggling - and you've already done that. I hope you start to feel better soon.


----------



## LancashireLass (Feb 16, 2021)

EllsBells said:


> It's not fun, is it. Is NHS talking therapies something you might consider? You can be referred by the GP or self-refer. The link is: https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/stress-anxiety-depression/free-therapy-or-counselling/
> 
> The hardest step is acknowledging that you are struggling - and you've already done that. I hope you start to feel better soon.


Thanks for that link @EllsBells and your kind post (you too @Freddie1966)

I have had counselling before although it wasn't talking therapy, it was a cognitive therapy course that my GP referred me to and it did help but I do think talking therapies may be better for me at this stage.  The thing with the courses is that you have to motivate yourself to work through them.....which is what I'm struggling with at the moment.....motivation or wanting to do anything.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 16, 2021)

Are you possibly  feeling depressed? As when I have been depressed and at my lowest I could barely get up out of bed never mind do anything else.


----------



## LancashireLass (Feb 16, 2021)

To be honest I think I am yeah.  There's so much "wrong" at the moment (various things in life that always seem to happen all at once) and it's just taking its toll I suppose


----------



## grovesy (Feb 16, 2021)

Just.Brew.It said:


> To be honest I think I am yeah.  There's so much "wrong" at the moment (various things in life that always seem to happen all at once) and it's just taking its toll I suppose


Life can be overwhelming at times. 
Take care of yourself!


----------



## MAC2020 (Feb 24, 2021)

Just.Brew.It said:


> To be honest I think I am yeah.  There's so much "wrong" at the moment (various things in life that always seem to happen all at once) and it's just taking its toll I suppose


That happened to me recently at the start of this month, bad news can be like buses, three turn up at once. But equally just like buses, they too shall pass. And when they do, you'll be back to your cheerful self.

I gave myself permission to be down in the dumps for a day or two. Then a couple of mornings walking several steps and things turned around, started to look brighter and I could see the path through.


----------



## LancashireLass (Feb 24, 2021)

MAC2020 said:


> That happened to me recently at the start of this month, bad news can be like buses, three turn up at once. But equally just like buses, they too shall pass. And when they do, you'll be back to your cheerful self.
> 
> I gave myself permission to be down in the dumps for a day or two. Then a couple of mornings walking several steps and things turned around, started to look brighter and I could see the path through.


You are 100% right!  Glad you are feeling better now  

Since posting that last week I've improved a lot and have started to feel much better.  I even had a session with Mr Motivator yesterday (via YouTube of course) and felt great afterwards.  Last week there's no way I would have done that, but I think me and Mr Motivator are going to be spending more time together from now on


----------



## mopinwil (Jul 25, 2021)

zuludog said:


> Welcome to the Forum!
> 
> I re started my attempts to lose weight back in August 2020, with a weight loss program based on Dr Roy Taylor's book 'Life Without Diabetes' and Exante meal replacement powders and bars
> I was fairly successful, going down from about 90kg to about 83kg, and I posted about this a couple of times
> ...


I have been reading Prof. Roy Taylor's book recently and was thinking of asking my doctor if it was advisable to go onto  a meal replacement program just to lose a little bit of weight fast to assist movement as I wish to excercise more and I find it a bit difficult.  It is encouraging that you found one that suited you. .  

I go for my 3 monthly GP appt on August 12 so will wait then to find out.  I will also look up Exante meal replacements.  I don't wish to spoil my logging by using the wrong powders as I have been able to lower blood sugars over the past two and a half months considerably.  I realise that the Metformin I am on may be assisting greatly but I have been very careful to have more or less the correct amount of nutrients to reverse and drinking lots of water.  

I have learnt a lot recently reading my logging notes.  It is a bit of a phaff having to log blood sugar results, blood pressure results and calorific calorie count of foods eaten but it does give guidelines of how much I can tolerate.  I don't intend to keep logging this rigorously far into the future but I will continue to log when I start excercising seriously but moderately and slowly to start. 

Thank you for posting the info on meal replacements and mentioning Prof Roy Taylors book.  I found it very informative as I was talking to a colleague at a weight loss program about four years ago and he had managed to come off all medications for diabetes 2 and he is an inspiration to me but I do understand that not everyone can reverse the disease but it is well worth trying.


----------

